# Post Ride Brewski



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

Who doesn't enjoy a cold frosty beverage after a ride? Acting on the suggestion of a close friend I stopped at Lightning Brewery in Poway yesterday following a crisp 46mi road outing. I tried a beer called "Fulminator Lager" and found a new favorite. All of their beer was exceptional. I guess they are a new brewery and are trying to get a start. They are on the right track, I suggest giving them a try if you enjoy quality beer. They have a website, I suggest you give them a visit if you get out that way. 

Cheers


----------



## mateoway (Oct 14, 2005)

*not flat tire*

had a great ride today except for a flat.had a few of these chilling


----------

